# Any one paint outboard motors???



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I attempted to paint myself last spring but could never get it right.:banghead

Now looking for an expert (not me) to complete the job..I have decals to be applied as well...I brought it to a bodyshop and they said they do not paint with marine grade and any other auto type paint would not hold up to the elements.

Any ideas????

Jimmy


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

It is hard to do those particular cowls. I usually do the spray can method with good results. Try to get the paint code and a paint n body shop would be your best bet. I used a place in Alabama a while back for Yamaha cowls and they did great. I had to get the paint code for them though.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I found Mercury Black on the shelf at Boaters World for $12 ea and believe this would work as to me black is black as long the entire surfaces are painted...I believe this would work in the hands of anappropriate skilled painter.

By the way I used some high resistance heat paint from auto supply as this was 1/2 the cost of the Mercury stuff..Don't mind paying morebut don't want to throw $$$ away because of my skill level doesn't allow for acceptable results.

Jimmy


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

DAves customs and collisions w 23rd st Panama city Fl by waist water treatment plant. He does excellent work. He has done a few johnson and mariners turned out sharp and shine like new.call 850 624 7821 leave message. His shop hrs 5pm on this done for people getting out of work don't have to rush to get estimates.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the lead but I should've statedsome oneclose to Gulf Breeze P-cola area..

Jimmy


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The merc paint is excellent. I can paint it with cans if you want. It will look good...... Not as good as if it were done at a paint shop, but I don't think you will be disappointed with it. I do ned to check some info on that cowling first though. Let me know.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

pm sent

Thanks for the reply!

Jimmy


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

if you use the mercury leveler after you paint it , it will turn out great,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

2nd the leveler!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

give Pine Forest Paint and Body a call. talk to adam medley. his dad just took the yamahas off of their grady white and had their paint shop repaint them. they turned out great. ed medley the owner is an avid fisherman and diver. he will treat you right.


----------

